# chausson welcome 5



## 119414 (Jan 11, 2009)

looking for a an english version manual for a 2001 chausson welcome 5 can anyone help? thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You might be able to download a PDF version from one of the Chausson dealer sites.

It wont be 2001 though, but a later version might be able to give you some usable info.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Chausson Welcome 5*

 Buona sera Corklad,
I have a Chausson Welcome 5, 2001, and as luck would have it have the manual right by me here by the computer.
Had a look, and sorry but it's in French.  However, if you look in your documents wallet, you will find that the really crucial Control Panel PC 100 booklet has instructions also in English. As far as the manual is concerned, actually all you really need are the instructions for the fitted bits, which you could probably source directly from manufacturers :
Electrolux Fridge model no. RM6401 (nothing mysterious about this anyway, straightforward standard operartion)
Trumatic boiler/blown air heater C3402/C6002.
This has the 12v. dump-valve that you may want to by-pass.
The figures on the round dial are the temperature setting you want to use for the blown air heating.

The rocker switch to the right of this = in the middle, off. 
up to the top = heat up for both hot water in taps and blown air heating.
down to the bottom = just hot water in the taps.

To the left of the temperature dial, you have the slide switch to set the hot water temperature, usually set to 60 C. for winter and 40 C. for summer showering/washing up.

If the top led light on the left shows red = gas supply problem
If the bottom led light on the left shows amber = all OK, water heating up
Green light at dial = all OK
that's about it I think.
I love my Chausson - do you?
saluti,
eddied


----------

